# Zufallszahlen in C#



## D_Z (6. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei mich an C# zu gewöhnen.
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich Zufallszahlen generieren will. Aber ich kann nicht's Informatives finden.
Hat jemand ein kleines Beispiel oder wie geht es überhaupt?


----------



## essar (31. Juli 2002)

Versuch doch mit einer Berechnung zufallszahlen zu erzeugen...

d.h. erzeuge doch eine Kommmmmmmazahl, wenn die kommazahl über ,5 ist aufrunden unter ,5 abrunden und schon hast du deine zufallszahl....

probiers mal 

essar


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (31. Juli 2002)

@Essar:

Ganz gute Idee, aber:
Von wo kriegt er die Kommazahl? Die muss ja auch eine Zufallszahl sein...


----------

